# some new additions to the discontinued list....



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

[updated:LAST EDITED ON Nov-23-01 AT 12:25 PM (CDT)]Ramon Allones 898 varnished *NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!*

Ramon Allones Corona

Ramon Allones Petit Corona

Punch Coronas cabinet selection

Punch Ninfas

Punch Petit Coronas cabinet selection

Punch Petit Punch cabinet selection

Punch Tres Petit Coronas

Punch Coronets

Romeo y Juileta Prince of Wales

Romeo y Julieta Panatelas

Romeo y Juileta Tres Petit Corona cabinet selection

Romeo y Juileta Tres Petit Corona box of 25

H. Upmann Coronas

H. Upmann Minors

Partagas Piramides Limited Edition Maduro

Partagas 898 Unvarnished

Partagas Coronas cabinet selection

Partagas Petit Coronas cabinet selection *ARGH!!!*

Partagas Petit Coronas

Partagas Tres Petit Coronas

Sancho Panza Belicosos *ARGH!!!*

Hoyo de Monterrey Margaritas

Le Hoyo du Dauphin

El Rey Del Mundo Gran Coronas

El Rey Del Mundo Elegantes

El Rey Del Mundo Lonsdales

El Rey Del Mundo Petit Coronas

Bolivar Lonsdales

Rafael Gonzales Tres Petit Lonsdales

............will be discontinued at the end of this year
(list courtesy of smokeymo)


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Geez poker, you're just full of "holiday cheer" with this news. I'm torn between thanking you for the update and going off to get drunk and drown my sorrows about the Partagas PC cabs, Partagas PCs, SP Belis and the RA 898 varnished.

Hell....I'll do both! Thanks for the update. Case of Guinness...here I come!

:'(


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Sorry to be the one to bring on the news, but it gives some of us a heads up to stock up while we can.


----------



## funkymunky (Jan 1, 2000)

Damn, there are a few surprises on that list eh? I hope thats the end of it anyway.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Sob, sob .... :-(


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2001)

I heard the Sancho beli's were the cabinet's, not the dress box.

Pete


----------



## sd_smoker (Dec 31, 1999)

That's true. (At least according to Mo)


----------



## JGIORD (Jan 1, 2000)

I will truly miss the Partagas PC Cab and Corona Cabs. :'(


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

I am still wondering what they REALLY will discontinue. Habanos also announced an end to ALL figurados except Cuabas and special releases....but now it is doubtful they will do that. I'm not worrying until next year when we see what they actually do.


A good cigar is a smoke.


----------



## Keydet (Dec 31, 1999)

Figurados yes, torpedos no. There is no way the Montecristo No. 2 is going away.


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

[updated:LAST EDITED ON Dec-04-01 AT 10:20 AM (CDT)]Anyone want to take some action on the following bet? I bet at least five of these come back in production as a special release or full production within five years. Any takers???


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Uh no...I don't like throwing away money.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Better yet...I bet that you'll see a whole bunch of the cigars on the list pop up all of a sudden, being sold by individuals. :+


----------



## DUFFER (Dec 11, 1997)

If the intention of this post ws to make me buy two more boxes of Partagas PCs then it was a sucess!:7 :7 :7


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

LOL at Duffer - actually after reading dancin' boys post I would think it was unsuccessful. Successful would have been for you to buy 200 boxes and then sale them all for twice what you paid for them two weeks before HabanoSA announced they were reintroducing them again! LMAO:7 :7


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

*RE: Fun with CA's ratings*


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

poker said:


> [updated:LAST EDITED ON Nov-23-01 AT 12:25 PM (CDT)]Ramon Allones 898 varnished *NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!*
> 
> *Ramon Allones Corona *
> 
> ...


Now I know why the RA corona discontinuation was anticipated.
But some of the others are still being made. Makes me think that if you make enough noise, maybe, just maybe Habanos will try to bring them back.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

some recently are coming back thank g-d

SLR DC's and PLPC's are two

who knows what the near future may bring???????


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

seems krewel that they would bait and switch like that...are they bringing them back due to the explosive sales...or did they fake a discontinuation to make sales explosive...maybe trying to dump the 99/00 stock on us?


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

I know they made the Punch Petit Punch cabinet selection in 02.
It packs some power!


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

ilikecigars said:


> seems krewel that they would bait and switch like that...are they bringing them back due to the explosive sales...or did they fake a discontinuation to make sales explosive...maybe trying to dump the 99/00 stock on us?


Exactly what i said/am thinking!!!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5160&highlight=conspiracy+theory


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Those are some really good sticks that are going to go by the wayside. Perhaps the real question is what will replace them?


----------



## morenoloco (Jun 4, 2004)

They are nixing SP Beli's???


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

I hate ALTADIS! The problem is one giant corporation partnering with a communist entity, the result is a few fat cats making final decisions for all of us - the captive audience - we've got no choice, just in love with the leaf from that soil,, Most great brands and those fantastic blends were created when families or partnerships took pride in their businesses. Even the post revolution blends that stand out were mostly result of individual burst of creativity - of course coming from someone with experience firmly rooted in that tradition - for example, the early Cohiba by Avelino Lara or the Davidoffs that owe their blend mostly to a few individuals. Nowadays, the new blends are just the old wine in a new bottle kind of thing, a bit of that old blend, maybe add a bit of this, and hey let's brainstorm and come up with a "new" name. They probably put more effort in coming up with a name and design the band and packaging than creation of the blend, I bet decisions to discontinue vitolas such as RA 898 or Punch SS2 are mostly based on flow charts and spread sheets, sales figures and forecasts. These guys are not lovers of the leaf, only businessmen trying to make a profit. A family or small business that takes pride in their creation will not kill it! They will not take out a great cigar based on poor sales - they may limit production, but will not make it disappear! I've said before, and say it again, just imagine if Fuente or Padron families had their own farms and set up in the Vuelta Abajo! 

Wow! Sorry guys for reminiscing and getting off the track, it must've been a few of them cigars with OUCH!! next to them!


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

ESP said:


> I've said before, and say it again, just imagine if Fuente or Padron families had their own farms and set up in the Vuelta Abajo!


yeah, i can see it now, more reason for Carlito to charge horrendous money for an average cuban cigar rolled into the shape of a pelican's nutsack. :r


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

DaveC said:


> yeah, i can see it now, more reason for Carlito to charge horrendous money for an average cuban cigar rolled into the shape of a pelican's nutsack. :r


and with my luck, after all that, half of the box will be plugged! :r


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

DaveC said:


> yeah, i can see it now, more reason for Carlito to charge horrendous money for an average cuban cigar rolled into the shape of a pelican's nutsack. :r


 :r Pelican's nutsack, too funny!!!!!!


----------

